# Swordplant ID pl0x.



## Morgan (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey, I recently got a used aquarium and some gear (Quite a good deal) and just today I realized I'd gotten a plant as well. I know it's a sword plant, but I'm wondering if anyone can help me find out what type. If this picture isn't good enough, let me know. From google images, I think it might be a pygmy chain but I really have no clue.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Is it possible to get a picture of the entire plant? Also, spreading it out (i.e. not inside a Ziplock bag) would be much more helpful.


----------



## Morgan (Apr 15, 2008)

These any better?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

It isn't pygmy chain sword.


----------

